# Oklacon 2011?



## Sumi (Mar 2, 2011)

Are you going? Is it good? What's it like compaired to other fur cons?

(I didn't see a thread for this one yet..)


----------



## Istanbul (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm definitely going. It's a lot of fun, very laid-back, I can't recommend it enough. If it's at all possible to go, do so!


----------



## Sumi (Mar 4, 2011)

Istanbul said:


> I'm definitely going. It's a lot of fun, very laid-back, I can't recommend it enough. If it's at all possible to go, do so!


 
Awesome! I can't wait to go! I hadn't been camping in a long time, and it sounds like a blast! :3


----------



## Rinz (Mar 4, 2011)

I'm likely going; I have for the last three years. I'm just concerned about costs atm :s

Edit: by costs, I'm referring to travel costs, not costs for the convention itself.


----------

